# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > New York City Travel Forum >  >  new WTC looking good

## MIke R

from the hoodwtc.jpg

----------


## Hawke

???

----------


## MIke R

???

----------


## JEK

> ???



this

----------


## BBT

What's it up to.

----------


## NYCFred

> ???



<br>
<br><br>Think "Freedom Tower" Hawke, before NYC got all PC and whatnot...

1355504654702.jpg

----------


## Hawke

Didn't think the photo matched the topic line.

----------


## RickyG

As of 9/11/2013

Starburst-web-web.jpg

----------


## amyb

Leave it to Ricky to provide a winning shot. 

 I am looking out my hotel window in Pentagon City at the cite of the Pentagon 9/11 memorial.

----------

